# Upper - Vertical Push - exercises



## Phineas (Oct 20, 2009)

Looking for good mass/strength compound vertical push exercises besides shoulder presses (DB or BB), Arnold Press, and Corner Press. 

Also, I've done military press in the past for quite a while and hated it. For one thing, with all the squats, deads, and pulls/chins I do (not to mention ab/core workouts) I don't need the added core element for the loss of weights on the bar. I need heavy hitters here.

Any takers?


----------



## Phineas (Oct 20, 2009)

Unless there really is a strength/mass benefit of military presses. I'm not a fan of the awkward standing position when lifting heavy, but if there are benefits aside from core strengthening then please educate me.

Thanks.


----------



## Phineas (Oct 22, 2009)

Bump....someone respond please??


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 22, 2009)

Dips are a vertical push


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 24, 2009)

Handstand pushups?

Honestly, Military Press is fantastic. Pushing a heavy weight over your head while standing takes balance, stability, coordination, strength, and a fair amount of willpower sometimes. This is the sort of stressor thats going to produce gains.


----------



## Phineas (Oct 25, 2009)

Will the added core element from being in a standing position facilitate the release of extra growth hormones? Seeing as how your working more muscles? 

If you had to break it down in a fraction of the ratio of shoulder effort vs full body effort in a military press what would you estimate?


----------

